# The amazing un-photoshoped thread



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

I was reading the post that S63 posted and it gave me an idea (thanks S63 I hope you don't mind)

How about we find the most amazing photos on the net and myth bust them?

Some great photos are taken by very talented people but lot's of people scream "Fake"


Lets prove them wrong....or right.

Post up folks, let's myth bust! :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, It's been busy in here...:tumbleweed: :lol:

How about this one.










What do you think?

Maxtor.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

lol is that a seal originally? haha


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like my next doors neighbours missus :lol:

No idea to be honest mate !


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

looks fake but is 100% genuine


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I personally think she is a fat cow although i think she was originally wearing scholl sandals before the Hitecs were photoshopped in.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

ksm1985 said:


> looks fake but is 100% genuine


That does look fake, and you wouldn't get me crawling around there on my hands and knees never mind on a mountain baike.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

cliffs of moher in ireland



> pro MTB riders Steve Peat and Hans Rey dramatically and controversially riding a 20 metre, 600 ft high stretch of the cliffs in 2006. The ledge was no more than a metre wide, and when the pictures appeared on the internet it was thought they were faked. But Irish snapper Victor Lucas confirmed they were genuine, and showed Hans Rey and Steve Peat blithely ignoring the Grim Reaper as they tackled the ledge.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

:doublesho

Maxtor.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

thats gotta be real, livin on the seabed


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> thats gotta be real, livin on the seabed


:thumb: It's a Blobfish Strange looking thing.:doublesho:lol:

Maxtor.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

you forgot to mention what your first pic is, i think its a seal


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

ksm1985 said:


> you forgot to mention what your first pic is, i think its a seal


His name is Kenny and he is a white tiger.

Maxtor.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

LOL i thought it was a seals body with somethings heed photoshopped on


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Broken your camera?get this carpenter to fix it


----------

